
Transparency for Congress's Scorekeepers - matthjensen
http://www.nationalaffairs.com/publications/detail/transparency-for-congresss-scorekeepers
======
matthjensen
I write based on my experience working on Tax-Calculator and the Open Source
Policy Center. Tax-Calculator was used extensively by the NYT, WaPo, CNN, and
Senate/House/Administration staff during the tax debates.

